# GRI Private TX - Help Please



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
Does anyone know the price of a private TX of ICSI at GRI?
I am currently weighing up my options, and just wondered if anyone can shed any light on this for me?
Ta
Shabba


----------



## canim13 (Jun 5, 2012)

If i remember correctly i think it was about 4400
  
It was begining of this year so not sure it that was rough price or not 

Call and ask them x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Crabbie one think to bare in mind is at Gri you get the excact same treatment as you had on the Nhs no extra frills nurses don't no you are a private patient personally i like the frills    made me feel that i was getting my moneys worth. i no gri was a bit cheaper than GRCM think if you go on gri wedsite they have prices.x


----------

